# Please I'D this plant. I bought it as Ludwigia Guinea



## robb (May 15, 2014)

What do you guys think??


----------



## robb (May 15, 2014)

I bought this from a reputable member as Ludwigia Guinea aka Senegalensis. .... but this looks different from pix online.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

That's _Cuphea anagalloidea_.
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...details.php?id=304&category=genus&spec=Cuphea


----------



## robb (May 15, 2014)

Thanks guys. I guess he sent me the wrong plant.


----------

